# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 9.58.1317

## mohamed73

*v.:9.58.1317
16/03/2016*  *Added* : Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup, Repair EFS 
    Samsung Galaxy A3 2016 - SM-A310F
    Samsung Galaxy A3 2016 - SM-A310M
    Samsung Galaxy A3 2016 - SM-A310Y
    Samsung Galaxy A3 2016 - SM-A310FD
    Samsung Galaxy A5 2016 - SM-A510F
    Samsung Galaxy A5 2016 - SM-A510M
    Samsung Galaxy A5 2016 - SM-A510Y
    Samsung Galaxy A5 2016 - SM-A510FD
    Samsung Galaxy A5 2016 - SM-A510K
    Samsung Galaxy A5 2016 - SM-A510L
    Samsung Galaxy A5 2016 - SM-A510S
    Samsung Galaxy A7 2016 - SM-A710F
    Samsung Galaxy A7 2016 - SM-A710M
    Samsung Galaxy A7 2016 - SM-A710Y
    Samsung Galaxy A7 2016 - SM-A710FD
    Samsung Galaxy A7 2016 - SM-A710K
    Samsung Galaxy A7 2016 - SM-A710L
    Samsung Galaxy A7 2016 - SM-A710S  No need for ROOT (Know will be tripped)

----------

